

RequestReduce boosts Yslow and Google Page Speed score and creates a faster site - mwrock
http://www.mattwrock.com/post/2011/09/10/Adopt-RequestReduce-and-see-immediate-Yslow-and-Google-Page-Speed-score-improvements-not-to-mention-a-faster-site!.aspx

======
mwrock
<http://RequestReduce.com> is a ,net http module that merges and minifies css
and javascript on your page and automatically sprites and optimizes css
background images. All this is done on the fly (with caching) with no code
changes or configuration required. All processed and reduced resources are
served with far future caching headers and custom ETags.

